# Gift Vouchers out of Date



## TheRebelRam (12 Dec 2007)

I have a few out of date Gift Vouchers. Do I have a case to still use them? As far as I can see they are as good as cash for the store. Can I make a good argument if they are refused????


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

Not really. All you can do is try to sweet talk them into honouring them or maybe just hand them in and see if they notice but they are not obliged to honour them. Check www.consumerconnect.ie.


----------



## Welfarite (12 Dec 2007)

It depends on the issuer, AFAIK. Heard a story on Joe Duffy about a man who found vouchers from 1987 and the shop honoured them, converting them to Euros as well!


----------



## wirelessdude (12 Dec 2007)

if they are vouchers direct from a shop then they might honour them but if they are gift voucher shop ones then they won't honour them


----------



## Welfarite (12 Dec 2007)

wirelessdude said:


> if they are vouchers direct from a shop then they might honour them but if they are gift voucher shop ones then they won't honour them


 

?????


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

NCA - Don't get caught out with gift vouchers


----------



## John Rambo (12 Dec 2007)

Welfarite said:


> ?????


 
Gift Voucher Shop vouchers...the ones you can buy in the Post Office and then redeem at selected retailers.


----------



## Merrion (12 Dec 2007)

More information on this in this thread


----------



## wheels (12 Dec 2007)

Years ago I used to work in retail, and people would be so ridiculously ruse about gift vouchers that were out of date. What part of a "Use by" instruction do people not understand? I had people quoting laws (made up) to me and telling me they were soliciters etc. 

Most come with a six month or year limit, is it too much to ask that a voucher be used in that period? Also, you'll find many stores systems are autmatically set to remove them from systems which for house keeping reasons is understandable.


----------



## Squire (12 Dec 2007)

wheels said:


> Also, you'll find many stores systems are autmatically set to remove them from systems which for house keeping reasons is understandable.


 
It is also easy money for the retailer. I wonder what percentage of vouchers are never used? I would imagine it is quiet high (5%ish?) especially for ones that are only valid for six months or so. People just tend to forget they have them.

I agree that it is not difficult to check how long the vouchers are valid for so it is no excuse really


----------



## oscarp (12 Dec 2007)

i had €400 in giftvoucher.ie vouchers that had expired by over a year. i contacted them and they renewed them straight away, with only a €10 admin fee. 

well worth checking out with the shop rather than accepting thy're out of date


----------



## TheRebelRam (17 Dec 2007)

oscarp said:


> i had €400 in giftvoucher.ie vouchers that had expired by over a year. i contacted them and they renewed them straight away, with only a €10 admin fee.
> 
> well worth checking out with the shop rather than accepting thy're out of date


 
Thanks for the replies, a couple of the vouchers were for giftvoucher.ie and there is no problem replacing them with a small adin cost, any of the shops I had that were out of date honoured them also. Good news all round


----------



## wirelessdude (17 Dec 2007)

TheRebelRam said:


> Thanks for the replies, a couple of the vouchers were for giftvoucher.ie and there is no problem replacing them with a small adin cost, any of the shops I had that were out of date honoured them also. Good news all round


 
that's great news...my mam found some giftvoucher ones that were out by about a month so will see if i can get them reactivted


----------



## LouisLaLoope (17 Dec 2007)

wheels said:


> Most come with a six month or year limit, is it too much to ask that a voucher be used in that period?


 
Of course it's not too much to ask, but unfortunately life gets in the way and expiry dates come and go.  I don't think it's unreasonable to request for the voucher to be used after it has expired.  Bottom line is - the shop has received the money and hasn't provided the service or the goods.  A little bit of leeway wouldn't hurt.


----------



## z105 (17 Dec 2007)

Fair play to Monart Spa in Wexford, I had a voucher out of date last August, and when I called they extended it for me until end January.

No affil


----------



## sam h (17 Dec 2007)

I was in Clarkes Shoe Shop yesterday and someone was buying vouchers ahead of me.  I was impressed when the shop assistant made a point to say that their vouchers have no expiry date!


----------

